# Advice on getting pregnant after a D&C anyone did it ?



## ladykara

Just popping in to ask some advice, has anyone got pregnant after having a D&C and didn't wait for their first cycle ?

Do they just advise not to for dating or other medical reason ?


----------



## wookie130

I am currently pregnant (a wee bit!), after having a D&C in July of last year. We were TTC for 6 cycles before it happened again. My doctor advised me to wait one full cycle post-surgery to try again. They would like you to have one normal period before atempting to become pregnant again. Pregnancies that happen prior to waiting for the first regular period after a D&C are prone to miscarriage. Your lining needs time to build back up after the procedure.


----------



## ladykara

Congrats honey... I have been told so many different things by medial staff I just don't know what to believe... I guess waiting would rest my mind more.

Wishing you all the best in your pregnancy and thank you for posting xx


----------



## StephBord

My doctor advised me that I could ttc right after a d&c and that he only says to wait for one cycle due to dating purposes. It took me about nine months to get pg after the d&c but everything seems to be going well.


----------



## ladykara

My doctor told me the same, my MW told me to wait one cycle but just said it was for dating... So pleased its a possibility now 

Thanks for posting, good luck honey with your pregnancy xx


----------



## collie_crazy

My doctor told me to wait at first but when I asked why he said there really was no valid reason not to try straight away. We did but I had severe thrush after my D&C ( to remove placental tissue) and it made BDing awkward so we didn't catch that cycle but did the next!


----------



## Elhaym

Ours also told us to wait one cycle. We did actually BD in my fertile period before first AF but didn't conceive, it actually took a few months (though we weren't trying all of those months). 

Looking back I'm glad we did wait, as I'd have been so paranoid conceiving again so soon plus mentally I think I wasn't ready and was still grieving. My first couple of AF's were a bit strange too so I think letting my uterus rest and lining get back to normal was a good idea. 

it's totally personal choice, AFAIK no studies have shown an increased risk of MC after D&C, it's if you feel emotionally and physically ready. My view is if your body isn't ready, e.g. if the lining isn't thick enough, you won't conceive anyway - your body knows what to do. Wishing you lots of luck :flower:


----------



## ladykara

Thank you girls, and I agree I will be really worried to fall pregnant before my first AF but I think I'll worry now regardless... Hope to be in this forum soon. 

Thanks again for posting x


----------



## Meaggers

I had a d&c Nov 21st, waited one cycle (a very long 46 day cycle) and then fell pregnant immediately afterward. We're now about 5 weeks! Doctor didn't recommend anything but did say that I would be most fertile for the next 3-6 months and that the lining is favorable to implantation after a D&C because it's nice and smooth. We BD'd only once and after trying for several years I think the doctor was right because it worked like a charm. If you feel mentally ready then I say you should go for it! Good luck and TONS AND TONS of sparkly baby dust!


----------



## Trinas79

Hi. I'm new to the board, was browsing, and came across this post. I found out last September that I was pregnant and within a week of finding out it was twins, learned that their hearts had stopped beating (around 8 weeks). I had a d&c in early in early November & my cycle returned in December. 

We got pregnant very quick after going off the pill and weren't really even trying. It's now been almost 6 mos since the d&c and I can't help but be worried/afraid that there's not something wrong that we can't conceive again. I'm trying SO hard not to put pressure on myself but it's also very hard when it seems like everyone else is getting pregnant! Not to mention that although I am emotionally through the hard part of the grief & loss, it's still challenging to not think of what could have been and that I would have been very close to my due date now. 

My husband has been so supportive but I know this is different for him at this point. He just can't understand it from my perspective. 

I wanted to share bc it seems like I'm in a similar boat to some of you. And, I don't have many people to talk to about this!

Thx.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Trinas :hugs: so sorry for your loss, hun. Are you actively trying again or you've been taking a break? If you are trying, sometimes just the stress of trying can get in the way of conceiving. My DH and I got pregnant straight off the pill too which unfortunately ended in miscarriage in August. We waited two periods before we started trying again and I think that's how long it took my body to go back to normal ovulation. We fell pregnant immediately that first cycle trying again - unbelievably! I hope you fall pregnant very soon and try to relax and have as good of a time with it as you can! I found charting very comforting for me as I felt like I had some sort of idea what was going on. The ladies on this forum are very useful and supportive so if you have any questions - don't be shy! :)


----------



## DONNA74

Hello ladies,
I'm going through the same situation most of you are sadly but it feels comforting to be able to share...
I was 6 weeks pregnant when the heart stopped beating and I had a D&C on the 4th of april. I was so sad...I'm 37 and this was my first pregnancy....
I O on 27th april and am now waiting to see if I will get my periods or not...
By the way I have been under the pill most of my life never being able to O regularly...Doctors always said it would be hard for me to get pregnant and there I was pregnant less than 2 months after I stopped the pill...it was my miracle baby...I'm really sad I lost him....
What helped me a lot is shiatsu, my shiatsu master is japanese and he helps me to get almost regular periods and to be more relaxed...you should try...

Whishing to all of you happy news


----------



## beautifuloaks

My doctors recommended I wait at least 1 cycle.

After one cycle we started ttc again, we didn't concieve for 6 months. But now we are 11 weeks pregnant.

Last week we had an early scan and we saw a beautiful baby and heart beat. I have another scan in 3 weeks and I can't wait!

My doctor did mention that he believes a woman is most fertile after a miscarriage, your body still has elevated hormones and your uterus lining is soft and smooth.

We wanted to concieve right away and every month was torture. But here we are with the end result that we wanted so iwe are very happy.

Although I will say I think this pregnancy will be a rough one, I've had terrible morning sickness and I had a fever(ish) 3 weeks ago and now I have a cold. Ii see a rough 7 months ahead of me.

It will be worth it.


----------



## livinginhope

I had an ERPC (which I think is a vacuum version of a D&C) on 4th Jan, and amazingly they didn't give me any advice re. TTC when I was discharged! But I'd had a miscarriage the previous May, so I knew it was best to wait till I'd had a period first, just for dating purposes.

But I still kept getting a + HPT until after my first post-ERPC period (which luckily came bang on time a month later), and it was rather an odd period (sorry if TMI, but there were definitely some tissue-like lumps). Because it was weird like this, I decided to wait another cycle to get back to normal before TTC. Imagine my shock when it worked first time! ERPC 4th Jan, then LMP 13th March, BFP on 6th April at just 9dpo...

I have heard that in the 6 months after a miscarriage there's an increased chance of a pregnancy having a positive outcome because your body is already 'primed' (I read some obscure Scottish medical study I found online), and I've been told by GPs that you're also more fertile... Good luck everyone XXX


----------



## Pink Sunshine

My doc advised that we wait 2 cycles. I agree with everyone else. I think it's due to dating purposes. I have heard it's easier to get preg after a D&C. I read that on some forum not from the doc. We waited 5 months after my D&C and we got a BFP on the first try. Good luck to you!:hugs: I hope you are successful.


----------



## Meaggers

Hi. I had a d&c in November. We waited until after my first period and ended up getting pregnant after BDing once that entire month. 
My obgyn told us that I would be the most fertile after my d&c and that if we felt ready to go ahead. She said there was no physical need to wait, but if I did wait until my first period dating would be much easier.


----------



## Katze

I had a dnc November 2011. Baby stopped growing at 6 weeks 1 day. Never found a HB. Doc told us to wait two cycles before trying again. So I got my period on Christmas day 2011, then January 27, 2012 and I had the green light to try again. It seems I fell pregant in Feb but it actually ended in a chemical pregnancy. March - nothing and now I'm 5 weeks 5 days. I hope this one sticks. Baby dust for all


----------



## Yam87

I had a d&c in February after an ultrasound at 11 weeks showed one still little 10 week bean with no heartbeat. My doctor said there was no reason we couldn't be pregnant again a month later. We started trying straight away but my body just wasnt ready and af arrived 5 and half weeks after the surgery. I was so sure I had conceived that cycle and it was devastating. Second cycle - bfp. I wouldn't have cared if my dr told me to wait, it was painful not being pregnant after being so excited the first time. Try when you are ready. Good luck xx


----------



## Trinas79

confusedprego said:


> Hi Trinas :hugs: so sorry for your loss, hun. Are you actively trying again or you've been taking a break? If you are trying, sometimes just the stress of trying can get in the way of conceiving. My DH and I got pregnant straight off the pill too which unfortunately ended in miscarriage in August. We waited two periods before we started trying again and I think that's how long it took my body to go back to normal ovulation. We fell pregnant immediately that first cycle trying again - unbelievably! I hope you fall pregnant very soon and try to relax and have as good of a time with it as you can! I found charting very comforting for me as I felt like I had some sort of idea what was going on. The ladies on this forum are very useful and supportive so if you have any questions - don't be shy! :)

Thank You  I can't quite decide if I want to be overly active on this board, as I don't want to spend more time than necessary thinking about babies/getting pregnant!

Anyway, we are trying but I use that term very loosely. We have had some other stressors in our life that has prevented TTC as much as we might like.

It is good to know that it CAN happen so, hopefully, sooner rather than later :flower::wacko:


----------



## robinson380

Had a d&c on 6/8/12. Have not been preventing pregnancy since the procedure but have no idea if or when I am going to ovulate. Any advice or how you got pregnant after a d&c? I know everyone is different but just curious.


----------



## Meaggers

Robinson, im sorry that you had to go through that. :hugs: My advice to you would be to get the internet cheapie ovulation strips. After a d&c your cycle might be a bit off. For instance, I ended up ov the day after my af ended. Like cd 8 or 9. But really those strips are the only way to tell other than waiting and temping which would take longer.


----------



## FeLynn

should wait for at least a 1st period. I had had 3 losses and have had a total of 3 d&e's 1 d&c and I miscarried one time at home! 

d&c was after I had my 3rd son in 2008 
1st d&e was sept 2011 1st loss
2nd d&e was June 2012 3rd loss
3rd d&e was a repeat d&e and was done a week and a half after the 2nd one in june.


----------



## Meaggers

FeLynn said:


> should wait for at least a 1st period.

I agree with FeLynn completely on this. Not only for timing and dating, but so you can heal some before you get preg again. If you can wait a little longer it might help even more. I forgot to mention I got pregnant after one cycle, but I was diagnosed with a short cervix with the possibility of an incompetent cervix and my maternal festal doctor as well as my ob said that this could have been from the d&c and not waiting long enough in between the procedure and falling g pregnant. This isn't meant to scare you so I'm sorry if it does. I just want to save you from having to deal with that if its preventable. Keep in mind it could also be a coincidence. Just listen to your body


----------



## waitingforbab

Hi all, am trying to get conceived for the first time. Its been more than a year & me & my husband our trying our best. I even resigned my job by 3 months back, but still waiting for my first baby call....
Now my doc has advised me to do D&C for the first time. I have agreed to do in the next month, but have lots of fear about doing it. Can anyone please tell me whether its right to do it or not ?


----------



## Meaggers

waitingforbab said:


> Hi all, am trying to get conceived for the first time. Its been more than a year & me & my husband our trying our best. I even resigned my job by 3 months back, but still waiting for my first baby call....
> Now my doc has advised me to do D&C for the first time. I have agreed to do in the next month, but have lots of fear about doing it. Can anyone please tell me whether its right to do it or not ?

Did the doctor give you a good explination as to why they want you to have a d&c? What else have you tried to get pregnant before going that route? 

My personal opinion is that having a d&c without it being absolutely necessary might not be good. I was able to get pregnant right away after the d&c I had, but the d&c was not optional and I have had a few complications this pregnancy with my cervix due to the procedure. I'm interested to know what others think about this?


----------



## FeLynn

I know d&c cleans ya out making you more fertile but depending on how its done is a factor and having too many is no good. I have had 3 d&e's and 1 d&c(they are basically the same thing one uses a scrapping and other uses a suction or they use both just depends on the dr) I am terrified at what it has done to my uterus and cervix. I did what I felt was best at the time. 

The d&c I had no choice I was knocked out and they did what they had to do to stop my bleeding almost had my uterus removed. Had my 1st blood transfusion. 

My 1st d&e was Sept 23 2011: because I had a mmc had a gestational sac measuring 5.5 weeks and a yolk sac but no fetal pole. I had my d&e at what should have been 11 weeks.

my 2nd d&e was June 5th I was 13.2 weeks babys heart had stopped. Specialist recommended it as he wanted my baby sent for test (so did I) and he didn't think I would pass everything on my own. Turns out the dr left some placenta in me and on the 16th I had to have blood transfusion and had a repeat d&e. I didnt want the meds I wanted this process done and over with asap.


----------



## Meaggers

I'm so sorry you had to go through all of that FeLynn


----------



## Alizka

I had a missed miscarriage when the baby stopped developing at around 5 weeks but I only found out on my 3 months scan on the 18th of September...I had a D&C the following week on the 26th of September. Took me a while to make up my mind between the medication and D&C but I am glad I went for the D&C. I got my period 3.5 weeks later - 20th of October. We were TTC straight away but we either missed my O day or my body was not ready to conceive. After my initial disappointment I am glad it didn't happen straight away. I think it is good to separate the two pregnancies in your head - and my first period helped me to draw that line. I hope it will happen very soon though...! Fingers crossed!


----------



## robinson380

Alizka said:


> I had a missed miscarriage when the baby stopped developing at around 5 weeks but I only found out on my 3 months scan on the 18th of September...I had a D&C the following week on the 26th of September. Took me a while to make up my mind between the medication and D&C but I am glad I went for the D&C. I got my period 3.5 weeks later - 20th of October. We were TTC straight away but we either missed my O day or my body was not ready to conceive. After my initial disappointment I am glad it didn't happen straight away. I think it is good to separate the two pregnancies in your head - and my first period helped me to draw that line. I hope it will happen very soon though...! Fingers crossed!

Good luck on ttc :)


----------

